# Monarch Hydro pump



## Sharpshooter77 (Jul 19, 2006)

Hey I have recently bought a monarch hydraulic pump for my plow. I am making a custom setup I am running the pump behind the seat of my truck, because I cant get ahold of the under the hood hydro pump from fisher. So I dont know which port dose what on the pump, This pump is defintly made to run a plow. There are four of these ports that are pluged on the pump. The pump dose work fine I just have to figure out were the hoses are hooked up. I am going to post a few pics of the pump. Thanks


Shane


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

search them on the web. then call tech. thay are super to deal with. great people. i have a 12v pump new from almost 30+ years ago. thay found all the info and specs for me in no time on the phone.


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

Try to find a home for it under the hood... You will need to run battery cables and the hydraulic hoses through the floor and would end up being pretty long... under the hood is the way to go !!


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*explosive*

if possible put it under the hood or the cab ,all it takes is to blow 1 hose in the cab (i have seen it done) and it will ruin your day forever ,oil get's hot and is under pressure .


----------



## Sharpshooter77 (Jul 19, 2006)

Hey guys I found a nice cosy spot for the pump under the hood today on the driver side it just barely fit, I had to relocate the radaitor over flow tank to the passenger side and make a little braket for the window washer tank, Also took out the after market cruz control ( It didnt work anyway), All in all i worked out good. I think I know which ports do what now, I went and had it looked up, Its a monarch M-679, I could not find it on monarchs web site either. here are a few pics

The first are what the pump looks like


----------



## Sharpshooter77 (Jul 19, 2006)

the next are of the ports that i am talking about.

In the first pic there are the 2 gold plugs that block off the ports one is labled C1 and the other is C2

Same thing in the last pic there are the 2 gold plugs that block off those ports and they are also labled C1 and C2


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

Something is telling me that is not a pump for a snowplow. I think it is for 2 double acting cylinders....It looks like it is lacking the solenoid valves to operate a plow. and the fact that it has 4 ports...2 labeled C1 and the other 2 C2...I kind of think that is a 2 way pump with 4 ports for 2 pistons..In witch case...that would be a pump for a lift gate or something...I could be wrong...You need to call Monarch, 616-458-1306


----------



## Sharpshooter77 (Jul 19, 2006)

Wicked- I am pretty sure that the pump is for a snow plow set up. All of the selenoids are in side it has a four way electric by a the way vavle body,.... I think,,, this pump is really old it has to be over 15 years at least. I got a few papers onit from going to some hydro shops that had the monarch books. In the book its listed as a M-679 but becasue it so old it doesnt match up with anything on the computer. I am going to call monarch and get this all straightend out tomarrow first thing!! Anyways thanks for the help and da number.


Shane


----------



## Sharpshooter77 (Jul 19, 2006)

Well it is confirmed that this monarch pump that I have will not work for a snowplow, Its only good for two double acting cylinders. But today I did manage to find a Haldex 12-volt plow pump and it is ment for a plow. The only thing is that it needs a selenoid for the left and right angling, But I am getting a good price onit soo it will all work out in the long run. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## toofast (Sep 29, 2008)

sharpshooter

I just got a used haldex 12V off ebay do you have any pics or diagrams as to how to hook up the hoses and electrics to this pump?


----------



## Sharpshooter77 (Jul 19, 2006)

If you can post a pic of what you got, I have to take a look at my pump. It was a really simple setup. there are 3 ports they are C1, C2, and C3. Ports C1 and C2 are for angle, and 3 is lift. if you need anymore help. Give me a call @ 857-991-5146 thats my cell, 


Shane ussmileyflag


----------

